# Beamer unter 200€ gute Idee?



## Bacon Fenix (5. Mai 2012)

*Beamer unter 200€ gute Idee?*

Hallo liebe Forum Gemeinde, 
Ich kenne mich in diesem Gebiet nicht aus also richte ich mich hiermit an euch, denn ich habe nur wenig Informationen über Beamer in diesem Preis gefunden.
Meine Frage ist: Ist es sinnvoll in diesem Preisgebiet einen Beamer zu kaufen? Oder soll ich das lieber bleiben lassen?
Wenn es sinnvoll ist, dann wäre meine 2. Frage: Habt ihr Empfehlungen oder auf was sollte ich achten, wenn ich in diesem Preisgebiet einkaufe ... bzw. gibt es Hersteller, die ich meiden sollte?
Benutzt werden soll er hauptsächlich für xbox 360 Halo 3 und Reach.

Ich bedanke mich im voraus,
mfG Bacon


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Mai 2012)

Naja, es kommt wohl ganz darauf an, welche schwächen du in kauf nehmen kannst bzw. möchtest. Bzw wie anspruchsvoll du bist.
Wenn der kontrast nicht gut ist, wirst du in dunklen szenen wenig sehen.
Wenn die leuchtstärke nicht hoch genug ist, musst du den raum zum zocken komplett verdunkeln. Sonst siehst du wieder nicht so viel. Grundsätzlich wäre es gut, wenn man den raum komplett abdunkeln kann.
Die echte (!) auflösung sollte dann auch zu deiner konsole passen. Bei beamern wird gern mal angegeben, welche auflösung sie anch akzeptieren. Du brauchst aber die native auflösung.
Wenn es dlp-beamer sind, ist im unteren oft ein regenbogeneffekt festzustellen, der manche personen enorm stören kann...
Im großen und ganzen: ich würde grundsätzlich eher davon abraten.

aber poste doch mal dein exaktes einsatzgebiet: wie groß ist das zimmer, abstand vom beamer zum bild, wie groß soll das bild werden, raum komplett abdunkelbar, worauf wird projeziert, usw.?
und welche beamer hast du in betracht gezogen?


----------



## Bacon Fenix (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beamer unter 200€ gute Idee?*

Danke für die Schnelle Antwort.
Abstand zum Bild ist 3m, ist nahezu komplett abdunkelbar, projiziert wird auf eine normale weiße wand, bin kein enthusiastischer Mensch. die Auflösung 1280x720 (Nativ), größer ist höher ist besser aber das ist bei dem Preisgebiet nicht drin. Noch keinen hab bei Ebay (bitte nicht lachen  ) geschaut aber die sahen alle irgendwie, nett ausgedrückt "Günstig" aus.
Ein 2x2m großes Bild wäre schon nice.
Die Grundidee dahinter war die Nutzung für eine 8 Player Session Halo, 2 Konsolen (eine Konsole halt mit Beamer). 2 im Jahr, oder so.
Deswegen wollte ich blos in erwähgung ziehen einen zu Kaufen Statt einen Auszuleihen. Aber ich Schätze dann ist das Leihen wohl doch die bessere Alternative.
Anschluß: 5 HDTV chich oder HMDI


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beamer unter 200€ gute Idee?*

ok, kein ernsthaftes spielen, seltener einsatz und keine häufigen (anspruchsvolle) filmabende. dann tut es wohl auch ein günstiger beamer.

wenn du denn die möglichkeit hast, würde ich für nur 2 mal im jahr tatsächlich einen gescheiten beamer leihen, anstatt ramsch zu kaufen  je nachdem was das leihen kostet...
zocken macht mit beamer auf jeden fall viel spaß. besonders bei splitscreen ist es ein enormer vorteil.

wenn du konkrete modelle ausgekundschaftet hast, solltest du einfach mal reviews zu den teilen suchen, um zu sehen, wie der günstige preis zustande kam


----------



## Bacon Fenix (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beamer unter 200€ gute Idee?*

Also ich würde den Spaß aka. den Beamer einfach mal rein posten und diesen zur Diskussion stellen.
"http://bit.ly/J4DBZm" Ich finde für den Preis und den "werten" sieht das ding doch ganz schön aus obwohl die verarbeitungs-Qualität bei anderen Wesentlich besser aussieht.
Gibt es dort von den Werten und co. etwas zu beachten oder?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beamer unter 200€ gute Idee?*

also das ding kommt mir so ultra spanisch vor. nicht für 50 euro würde ich das ding kaufen!
ich kann dir gar nicht mal sagen, woran ich es genau festmache. 
zum einen ist es wohl die aufmachung der ebayseite, zum anderen die negativen bewertungen der käufer. aber auch, weil die angeblichen bilder, die der beamer liefern soll, 100% nicht so aussehen werden, wie es auf der seite gezeigt wird.
der kontrast ist mit 800:1 ziemlich schlecht! (oben stehen sogar nur 500:1, was richtig grottig wäre!) da gibts in dunklen szenen wenig freude.
und bei der auflösung weiß ich nicht so recht, was dieses "komprimiert" bei hdmi heißen soll...
und reviews scheint es zu dem teil auch nicht zu geben.
meiner meinung nach, ist es billigster china-dreck.
und die lampenlebensdauer von 8000h wäre für ein billigprodukt krass gut! normale beamer laufen so zwischen 3000 und 5000h nach meinem letzten informationsstand.
fazit: kauf dir lieber was richtiges oder eben leihen. das wird vermutlich einiges an nerven sparen und die augen schonen ^^


----------



## Bacon Fenix (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beamer unter 200€ gute Idee?*

Ja gut, genau das gleiche habe ich auch gedacht weil es nach billig Plastik aussah und naja das ist halt ne Mega Noname Marke und fast egal worum es geht, noname ist niemals gut.
Ich werde wohl doch lieber ein Leihgerät vorziehen, auch wenn der Preis von ca. 65€ fürs Wochenende schon ein Teurer Spaß ist 
Aber was tut man nicht alles für Luxus 

Danke nochmals.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beamer unter 200€ gute Idee?*

oder den heimischen TV komplett durch einen vernünftigen, fest installierten, beamer ersetzen


----------



## Superwip (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beamer unter 200€ gute Idee?*

200€ sind einfach zu wenig... wenn du was halbwegs vernünftiges willst solltest du mindestens 100€ drauflegen



> WOW Angebot LCD BEAMER HDMI PROJEKTOR HEIMKINO LED TV READY SOUND HD NEU OVP (7640151074210) | eBay


 
-1024x768
-die Lampe ist vermutlich eine Halogenglühlampe mit allen damit verbundenen Nachteilen
-1-Chip LCD
-der Kontrast und die Farben sind sicherlich grottig, auch die Homogenität lässt wahrscheinlich zu Wünschen übrig, die Helligkeit ist wahrscheinlich stark übertrieben, wahrscheinlich hat er nichtmal die Hälfte

Aber irgendwie würde mich die Sache schon interressieren


----------



## Bacon Fenix (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beamer unter 200€ gute Idee?*

Ich würde hier einfach noch einmal einsteigen. Ich hatte mich bereits für das Ausleihen von einem Beamer entschieden. Und habe bei meiner Schule durch Kontakte, gratis einen "Canon LV-7225" ausgeliehen und tja wie soll man es sagen? Ich glaube ich bin auf den Geschmack gekommen . und jetzt überlege ich mir, einen in Meinen Zimmer Fest zu installieren. Ja wie oben beschrieben will ich damit zocken. Und der canon^^ hat zumindest so sagt es die Hersteller Website 800x600 Pixel und wenn das^^ immer so aussieht dann reicht mir das völlig. Habt ihr Empfehlungen im Preis Gebiet unter 700€? Wenn ja bitte lasst, es mich wissen, weil ich hab, mich ein wenig umgeschaut und habe so wie ich das Sehen kann gemerkt das die mit 1080p nahe zu unerreichbar für mich sind  . naja und wirklich einen Norm ab welchen wert ein Beamer gut ist habe ich auch nicht sehen können.
Also wenn ihr mir ein Stück in die richtige Richtung helfen könnt wäre das nicht schlecht.

Entfernung ist ca. 2,70m und ein Bild mit ner Diagonale von 2m sollte schon drinne sein. 
Raum ist wie oben schon da stehend nahezu komplett abdunkelbar.

Ich bedanke mir im voraus.
mfG Bacon


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beamer unter 200€ gute Idee?*

also am besten schaust du, dass du einen hd-ready beamer kriegst. sprich mit 720p auflösung. das kannst du dann auch an der konsole einstellen und zum filmschauen ists auch nicht schlecht.
derzeit gibts zwar vermutlich wieder neue techniken, aber ich würde trotzdem zu einem lcd raten, denn bei dlp-beamern gibts bei einigen leuten den regenbogen effekt, der das bild deutlich abfuckt. besonders in dem preissegment.

wenn du den beamer nicht bei tageslicht laufen lassen möchtest, braucht die lampe gar nicht so hell sein. genaue werte habe ich aber nicht mehr im kopf.

schau doch mal hier rein, da gibts eine kaufberatung und anfängerhilfe: http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewforum-94.html
und falls du damit nicht weiterkommst, kannst du immer noch fragen.


ich hatte damals statt einem tv einen beamer. bin nun wieder zurückgewechselt, weil mich ein paar dinge gestört haben:
- beamer braucht ne weile bis das bild läuft
- raum muss dunkel sein
- lautstärke des lüfters
- man muss zwingend ein anderes gerät am laufen haben, um tv schauen zu können
- farben und kontrast waren beschissen, da ich auch nur einen sehr günstigen beamer (damals 730€) gekauft hatte. hatte mich zunächst gar nicht gestört, bzw. hatte ich es nicht mal bemerkt  irgendwann wars dann aber doch sehr ätzend. das merkt man vor allem beim schauen von dunklen filmen...
vielleicht sind ein paar punkte dabei, die du noch nicht bedacht hast.


----------



## Superwip (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beamer unter 200€ gute Idee?*

Ich nehme an, meinen Beamerguide hast du schon gelesen?

Für ~700€ hast du die Wahl: entweder ein billiger Full-HD Beamer oder ein halbwegs mittelmäßiger Beamer mit geringerer Auflösung.

Mit Full-HD kommen eigentlich nur zwei Modelle in Frage: der InFocus SP8600 und der Optoma HD230X; leider konnte ich nicht sehr viel über sie in Erfahrung bringen aber sie scheinen nicht wirklich schlecht zu sein.

Wenn du mit einer geringeren AUflösung leben kannst kommt etwa der Canon LV-8225 in Frage 



> denn bei dlp-beamern gibts bei einigen leuten den regenbogen effekt, der das bild deutlich abfuckt. besonders in dem preissegment.


 
Der Regenbogeneffekt hat wenig mit dem Preis zu tun; bei billigen DLP Beamern ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit zwar höher, dass man einen erwischt, bei dem der Effekt stärker ausgeprägt ist aber das muss nicht sein.

Gerade im Unteren Preissegment gilt eher:

DLP -> besserer Kontrast
LCD -> bessere Farben

Aber generell sollte man sich auf solche Faustregeln und theoretische Überlegungen nicht zu sehr verlassen sondern eher Tests lesen und/oder selbst testen


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beamer unter 200€ gute Idee?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Der Regenbogeneffekt hat wenig mit dem Preis zu tun; bei billigen DLP  Beamern ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit zwar höher, dass man einen erwischt,  bei dem der Effekt stärker ausgeprägt ist


 da widersprichst du dir ja im gleichen satz selbst und stimmst mir zu 
ich stimme dir jedoch zu: es geht kein weg daran vorbei, tests zu lesen! außer du kaufst ins blaue hinein bzw. vertraust auf die aussagen irgendwelcher leute im internet... da würde ich eher meinen eigenen augen und vorlieben vertrauen


----------



## Superwip (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beamer unter 200€ gute Idee?*



> da widersprichst du dir ja im gleichen satz selbst und stimmst mir zu


 
Nicht unbedingt...

in der ~1000€+ Klasse kann sich heutzutage kein Beamer mehr einen ausgeprägten Regenbogeneffekt leisten, darunter gibt es vereinzelte schwarze Schafe.

Viel wichtiger ist, ob es sich um einen neuen Beamer handelt, ältere (eventuell gebrauchte) DLP Projektoren haben in der Regel einen wesentlich ausgeprägteren Regenbogeneffekt; jedenfalls gibt es auch zahlreiche <500€ Beamer, deren Regenbogeneffekt nicht ausgeprägter ist als der mancher 5000€ Modelle.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beamer unter 200€ gute Idee?*

Einerseits sagst du, dass der Effekt nichts mit dem Preis zu tun hat, andererseits sagst du, dass im unteren Preissegment die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt. Siehst du den Widerspruch immer noch nicht? 
Zusammenhänge werden nicht von Ausnahmen widerlegt 
Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, würde ich einfach einen LCD kaufen


----------



## Joel-92 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beamer unter 200€ gute Idee?*

Schau dir mal folgende Geräte an, aber achtung, die Auflösung von den billigen Beamern liegt nur bei 800x600 Pixel, also SVGA. 

BenQ MS500 DLP Projektor günstig kaufen im Online-Shop von comtech.de
Acer X110P DLP Projektor 3D ready günstig kaufen im Online-Shop von comtech.de
Acer X1111 DLP Projektor 3D ready günstig kaufen im Online-Shop von comtech.de

Mit HDMI:

BenQ MS513 DLP Projektor günstig kaufen im Online-Shop von comtech.de
BenQ MS500H 3D DLP Projektor günstig kaufen im Online-Shop von comtech.de
Acer P1120 DLP Projektor 3D ready günstig kaufen im Online-Shop von comtech.de

LCD:

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/beamer/epson+beamer/epson+eb+s02++3lcd++svga++2600+ansi+lumen

LED (lange Lebensdauer) & HDMI: 

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/beamer/led+beamer+beamer/acer+k11


Zu einem günstigeren Gerät würde ich wirklich nicht raten, denn die noch günstigeren Mini-Beamer unter 200 € sind sehr dunkel und man sieht das Bild wirklich nur, wenn der Raum komplett dunkel ist. Außerdem bekommen sie das Bild über USB und können so nur an einem PC/Notebook/Netbook betrieben werden. 

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/beamer/mobilitaet+beamer/acer+c110
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/beamer/mobilitaet+beamer/acer+c120
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/beamer/mobilitaet+beamer/acer+c112


----------



## Superwip (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beamer unter 200€ gute Idee?*



> Einerseits sagst du, dass der Effekt nichts mit dem Preis zu tun hat, andererseits sagst du, dass im unteren Preissegment die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt. Siehst du den Widerspruch immer noch nicht?
> Zusammenhänge werden nicht von Ausnahmen widerlegt


 

Was ich nur sagen wollte: DLP Beamer mit geringerem Regenbogeneffekt sind nicht prinzipiell teurer als solche mit ausgeprägteren Regenbogeneffekt. Und es gibt auch in der Billigst Klasse unter 400€ Beamer, die keinen asgeprägteren Regenbogeneffekt haben als so manches 5000€ Modell

Für den Regenbogeneffekt ist (bei einem Farb- 1Chip DLP Beamer mit weißer Lampe) das Farbrad verantwortlich; ein schnelleres Farbrad und/oder eines mit mehr Segmenten sorgt für einen geringeren Regenbogeneffekt, letzteres lässt sich praktisch ohne, ersteres mir nur sehr geringen Mehrkosten bei der Produktion erreichen, daher sind Beamer mit geringerem Regenbogeneffekt auch nicht teurer.

In der 1000€+ Klasse ist es einfach so, dass sich dort kein Hersteller einen allzu ausgeprägten Regenbogeneffekt leisten kann, daher findet man dort fast nur Beamer, bei denen das Problem sehr gut im Griff ist; bei billigeren Geräten gibt  es einige Schwarze Schafe, das liegt aber nicht ursächlich daran, dass sie billig sind.


-> Tests lesen oder noch besser selbst testen und nicht DLP Beamer kathegorisch ausschließen nur weil sie eventuell vielleicht einen zu ausgeprägten Regenbogeneffekt haben könnten


----------



## Joel-92 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beamer unter 200€ gute Idee?*

Und wie weit bist du inzwischen mit deiner Beamer Überlegung? 
Wäre interessant zu wissen, für was für ein Gerät du dich entscheidest. 
Denn ich habe mit das mit einem günstigen Beamer auch mal überlegt, allerdings für Filme und Fotos.


----------

